# Venison snack sticks!



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought I would share this. I went to BPS and found they had a kit to make snack sticks and picked one up. I mixed the meat up with the cure and seasonings (per directions) and added a little of my own spices as well. Let it sit over night and then threw it on the BGE to smoke at 200-225 for a couple hours. I pulled them off and tried em and I was pretty impressed. Ill be doing more of these for sure.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the regular mix for the jerky gun. I tend to use less cure than it calls for and more seasoning. Only because they do not sit around for more than a couple days, lol


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

some good lookin' eats there Tyler.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good eats right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

